# Learn martial arts



## littledragon997 (Dec 27, 2017)

You can help me!

How to learn martial arts at home

Do you have any website that teaches martial arts?

thanks!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 27, 2017)

littledragon997 said:


> You can help me!
> 
> How to learn martial arts at home
> 
> ...


Nope!


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 27, 2017)

Find a teacher with whom you can train directly.  Don’t try to learn via website or video.


----------



## littledragon997 (Dec 27, 2017)

Flying Crane said:


> Find a teacher with whom you can train directly.  Don’t try to learn via website or video.


I am very busy for work...have a baby
I only have one hour a day to practice martial arts
No time to go to martial school (


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 27, 2017)

littledragon997 said:


> You can help me!
> 
> How to learn martial arts at home
> 
> ...


What's the purpose that you wish to learn an MA for?


----------



## littledragon997 (Dec 27, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> What's the purpose that you wish to learn an MA for?


physical health training, fight disease...I hate obesity


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 28, 2017)

littledragon997 said:


> You can help me!
> 
> How to learn martial arts at home
> 
> ...


Not really no...because no website will teach you properly


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 28, 2017)

littledragon997 said:


> physical health training, fight disease...I hate obesity


If you are looking for fitness, you don’t need to learn martial arts (which could help, but is nearly impossible to learn well on your own). Tae Bo or some other martial-derived fitness program might better fit that need.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 28, 2017)

littledragon997 said:


> physical health training, fight disease...I hate obesity



then look for workout videos, you can even find some that are based on boxing, kick boxing and MMA. Or go for the whole P90x workout..... martial arts, at home, by yourself, will not do much for you.

https://www.amazon.com/BAS-RUTTEN-MMA-Workout-CD-DVD/dp/B00CXS6T02

https://www.amazon.com/The-MMA-Body-Workout-DVD/dp/B002YYGJBY

https://www.amazon.com/Rushfit-Georges-St-Pierre-Ultimate-Training/dp/B005OL8NHW

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_fb_1_5?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=tae+bo&sprefix=taebo,sporting,149&crid=1WE8CW5R6VBE9&rh=i:aps,k:tae+bo

Also Michael Olajide has a few different boxing based workout DVDs


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 28, 2017)

littledragon997 said:


> physical health training, fight disease...I hate obesity


Xue and gpseymour beat me to it. Those things are fine (actually great) to help fitness, and will probably do a better job than trying to learn an actual martial art...If your goal was to learn how to defend yourself or learn a martial art, rather than health/fitness, no online resource would be able to help you without also going to class.


----------



## littledragon997 (Dec 28, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> then look for workout videos, you can even find some that are based on boxing, kick boxing and MMA. Or go for the whole P90x workout..... martial arts, at home, by yourself, will not do much for you.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/BAS-RUTTEN-MMA-Workout-CD-DVD/dp/B00CXS6T02
> 
> ...



Thank you very much


----------



## littledragon997 (Dec 28, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Not really no...because no website will teach you properly


thanks


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 28, 2017)

littledragon997 said:


> I am very busy for work...have a baby
> I only have one hour a day to practice martial arts
> No time to go to martial school (


Actually, if you trained for an hour every day without fail, then you are doing better than most.

But seriously, if your life is too busy to get proper instruction then you should shelve the idea until your situation changes.  You can pursue other activities for fitness that do not need the same level of technical instruction that proper martial arts needs.


----------



## marques (Dec 29, 2017)

littledragon997 said:


> You can help me!
> 
> How to learn martial arts at home
> 
> ...


No way. Sorry.

Sites are many, but useless on their own. You need partners and personal guidance if you want to achieve anything.


----------



## donald1 (Dec 30, 2017)

You could always start off with daily stretches and exercises. I'm guessing that's not the answer your looking for but then again Martial arts won't be much help much if your not in decent shape. That and consider looking for a good MA class. A website is good for advice but provides no criticisms when you do something wrong.


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 30, 2017)

marques said:


> No way. Sorry.
> 
> Sites are many, but useless on their own. You need partners and personal guidance if you want to achieve anything.


Yep pretty much. The only time you can exclusively train by yourself is if you've already got years of experience under your belt


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 30, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Yep pretty much. The only time you can exclusively train by yourself is if you've already got years of experience under your belt


And that is the irony about it.  Someone with a solid background in a system, with a thorough understanding of the structure and principles upon which the system is built, could possibly learn through video/website/distance/solo training, some additional portions of that same system or possibly a very closely related system built upon those same principles and structure.  But this is exactly the person who has no need for it.  If he is good enough to do that, then he already has what he needs and should have the insight to realize this fact.  Learning more would be largely more for the sake of more and likely would be mostly an academic exercise.

So the person who might possibly be successful with it, does not need it.

And the person who needs it, cannot be successful with it.


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 30, 2017)

Flying Crane said:


> And that is the irony about it.  Someone with a solid background in a system, with a thorough understanding of the structure and principles upon which the system is built, could possibly learn through video/website/distance/solo training, some additional portions of that same system or possibly a very closely related system built upon those same principles and structure.  But this is exactly the person who has no need for it.  If he is good enough to do that, then he already has what he needs and should have the insight to realize this fact.  Learning more would be largely more for the sake of more and likely would be mostly an academic exercise.
> 
> So the person who might possibly be successful with it, does not need it.
> 
> And the person who needs it, cannot be successful with it.


Yeah video training they won't need but just solo training they can do without any issue


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 30, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Yeah video training they won't need but just solo training they can do without any issue


Oh, I train solo all the time.  Practice is practice, I am often not able to be in class but that does not stop my practice.

What I meant was trying to learn new stuff by yourself, through media such as video and websites.


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 30, 2017)

Flying Crane said:


> Oh, I train solo all the time.  Practice is practice, I am often not able to be in class but that does not stop my practice.
> 
> What I meant was trying to learn new stuff by yourself, through media such as video and websites.


Personally I've never bothered with learning anything off videos I don't see the point ill learn what I need from the class. Only time I've looked at videos is simply out of interest for comparison or if I have been solo training and can't remember a certain and ill take a quick look at the first video I find for a point of reference to jog my memory. I'd never try to learn a form myself online


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 30, 2017)

littledragon997 said:


> How to learn martial arts at home?


Without any MA teacher, one guy in Taiwan used the following training method at home. After 1 years of this simple training, he won the 1st place in CMA tournament in Taiwan. In that tournament, nobody could get away from his head punches.

- Drill 2 holes on both side of a coconut.
- Tie 2 ropes on both holes on each side.
- Tie those ropes between 2 trees.
- Punch 1,000 times with your fist daily when that coconut is bouncing between 2 trees.

What you can learn from this training are:

- fast footwork,
- accuracy punch,
- strong punch,
- continuous punches,
- ...

Just like this guy did in this clip.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 30, 2017)

All martial arts systems are equal. It is the individual that matters. So online is as good as any other instruction provided you train it hard enough.

Renzo Gracie Online Academy


Proof it works on the street.

New Gracie University Blue Belt Testimonial - Gracie News

You guys and your style bashing.


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 30, 2017)

drop bear said:


> All martial arts systems are equal. It is the individual that matters. So online is as good as any other instruction provided you train it hard enough.
> 
> Renzo Gracie Online Academy
> 
> ...


Hmmm very that's a very questionable testimony right there


----------



## littledragon997 (Dec 31, 2017)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Without any MA teacher, one guy in Taiwan used the following training method at home. After 1 years of this simple training, he won the 1st place in CMA tournament in Taiwan. In that tournament, nobody could get away from his head punches.
> 
> - Drill 2 holes on both side of a coconut.
> - Tie 2 ropes on both holes on each side.
> ...


Thank you for sharing


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 31, 2017)

littledragon997 said:


> Thank you for sharing


When I was 11, my brother in law taught me an open hand form and a staff form. One day I got into a fight and I didn't know how to use those techniques from the form that he taught me. I complained to him. He said that he didn't know I was interested in fighting. He stopped teaching me any more form. He forced me to train "1 step 3 punches" for the next 3 years.

That training change the way that I look at MA for the rest of my life. MA is not you know 100 techniques in your brain. MA is how well you can do 1 technique on your body.


----------



## Langenschwert (Jan 10, 2018)

Learning MA on your own is nearly impossible. However, if you can get out once a week, consider iaido. It is entirely solo, and you can practice at home alone between classes for HOURS.

If you are literally a prisoner in your own home, try yoga videos or P90X or something.

Some people start HEMA on their own, but it's far from optimal. You need other people to train with eventually.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 11, 2018)

Yeah I guess it depends, it's obviously not optimal but you can still get some quality training in, provided that you A) understand the material/technique/principles and B) understand how to apply it.

I've gone and attempted to learn katas that weren't offered in my style. And obviously they wouldn't be perfect without guidance, but already with an understanding of the technique, stances, transitions and principles it made it so much easier to learn. To do it from scratch would be quite tricky... but there really is some great stuff on YouTube.. but the ability to discern the great from not so great would be needed :S

Good luck anyways littledragon997!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jan 11, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> Xue and gpseymour beat me to it. Those things are fine (actually great) to help fitness, and will probably do a better job than trying to learn an actual martial art...If your goal was to learn how to defend yourself or learn a martial art, rather than health/fitness, no online resource would be able to help you without also going to class.



Yes, as gpseymour, Xue and kempodisciple say.  Fitness to avoid obesity does not require study of a martial art.  You can do it with exercise and diet control.  In fact, I would say you would get better results quicker with some type of fitness workout.

As to self taught from videos, you can do that.  But to borrow from another saying, if you teach yourself martial arts from videos, you will have a poorly trained student.  You cannot properly learn a martial art without a competent instructor and good practice partners.

It doesn't make a difference if you are studying a striking/kicking art or a grappling art, or any other legitimate art. 

In striking arts, if you can't strike/kick with your body parts in proper position, you will probably not strike or kick with sufficient force.  Worse, you may injure yourself.  If you don't train sparring with a partner how will you know what to do with the moves you learn and the moves and defenses he puts on you?; you won't.

In a grappling art, if you don't see the slight nuances of a move, you cannot apply them correctly.  If they are not applied correctly, they will not work correctly.  You should not have to power through a technique, but apply it correctly to make it work.

Most videos will only be of use if you have a partner to practice with, and an instructor who can correct what may seem small things to you, to make a move worth while, and non-injurious to yourself.


----------



## littledragon997 (Jan 12, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> When I was 11, my brother in law taught me an open hand form and a staff form. One day I got into a fight and I didn't know how to use those techniques from the form that he taught me. I complained to him. He said that he didn't know I was interested in fighting. He stopped teaching me any more form. He forced me to train "1 step 3 punches" for the next 3 years.
> 
> That training change the way that I look at MA for the rest of my life. MA is not you know 100 techniques in your brain. MA is how well you can do 1 technique on your body.



That's a good story!

I thank you very much. It is wonderful to have someone with us learn martial arts


----------



## littledragon997 (Jan 12, 2018)

Langenschwert said:


> Learning MA on your own is nearly impossible. However, if you can get out once a week, consider iaido. It is entirely solo, and you can practice at home alone between classes for HOURS.
> 
> If you are literally a prisoner in your own home, try yoga videos or P90X or something.
> 
> Some people start HEMA on their own, but it's far from optimal. You need other people to train with eventually.


thanks you, I will try once

You are the one who has experience, Experienced to pay very expensive price...while I was only 21 years old


----------



## littledragon997 (Jan 12, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Yeah I guess it depends, it's obviously not optimal but you can still get some quality training in, provided that you A) understand the material/technique/principles and B) understand how to apply it.
> 
> I've gone and attempted to learn katas that weren't offered in my style. And obviously they wouldn't be perfect without guidance, but already with an understanding of the technique, stances, transitions and principles it made it so much easier to learn. To do it from scratch would be quite tricky... but there really is some great stuff on YouTube.. but the ability to discern the great from not so great would be needed :S
> 
> Good luck anyways littledragon997!


Thank Simon very much...
I will try to spend a lot of time practicing....fFor martial arts to become life


----------



## kravmaga1 (Jan 19, 2018)

littledragon997 said:


> You can help me!
> 
> How to learn martial arts at home
> 
> ...




If you want to learn martial arts at home start with this step:

1) _Stretch Out - _Before you begin learning martial arts focus on flexibility. Learning to stretch properly before working out will reduce injury and allow you to exert a greater range of motion as you progress. 
2) _Get in Shape - _One of the main reasons people are attracted to martial arts is self-defense. Being in good shape is tantamount to learning to defend yourself. Adopt a daily workout session that targets your cardiovascular system and the three major muscle areas of legs, core and upper body.  
3) Learn to Stand 
4) Learn to Visualize and to Strike
5) Getting Specific - You will want to hone in on the specifics of your martial art style of choice.
6) Considerations - Developing the habit of learning martial arts at home will serve you well in the long run.

I will be glad if this information helps you. And I too knew a website which provides all the martial arts and fitness class. If you want that let me know.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 19, 2018)

kravmaga1 said:


> If you want to learn martial arts at home start with this step:
> 
> 1) _Stretch Out - _Before you begin learning martial arts focus on flexibility. Learning to stretch properly before working out will reduce injury and allow you to exert a greater range of motion as you progress.
> 2) _Get in Shape - _One of the main reasons people are attracted to martial arts is self-defense. Being in good shape is tantamount to learning to defend yourself. Adopt a daily workout session that targets your cardiovascular system and the three major muscle areas of legs, core and upper body.
> ...


I agree with 1 and 2...the rest will just give you bad habits when you decide to actually learn a martial art.


----------



## Marie_Flowers88 (Feb 20, 2018)

littledragon997 said:


> physical health training, fight disease...I hate obesity



Maybe you should try doing exercises rather than martial arts. That you can do at home for within 1 hour daily. I hope this helps


----------

